# Are books dead, and can authors survive?



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Διαβάστε το με την ησυχία σας (εγώ το άρχισα αλλά δεν το τέλειωσα ακόμα) και ας το συζητήσουμε με την άνεσή μας. Έχει ψωμί η συζήτηση αν και κάποια απ' αυτά τα έχουμε ήδη καλύψει σε άλλα νήματα.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/aug/22/are-books-dead-ewan-morrison

(Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν υπάρχει το άρθρο στον σύνδεσμο, έχω κρατήσει αντίγραφο και μπορείτε να το ζητήσετε.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Η ανάλυση είναι τρομακτική. Είναι όμως και σωστή; _Ποιοι συγγραφείς_ θα εξαφανιστούν; Και αν δεν υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια ή έστω χιλιάδες τίτλοι (γιατί κανείς δεν θα κάθεται να τους γράψει) ή αν τα εκατομμύρια τίτλοι δεν είναι αξιόλογοι ούτε για πέντε μικροπωλήσεις, τι προσφορά θα υπάρχει για τους ηλεαναγνώστες; Βιβλία του περασμένου αιώνα; {Λέμε ηλεαναγνώστης και τη συσκευή, και τον χρήστη της;}


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 29, 2011)

Δείτε και αυτά: 

http://www.medium.gr/index.php?option=com_con...id=60

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_...34821

http://newmediacultur.blogspot.com/2009/11/bl....html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Καλά, δεν λειτουργεί ούτε ένα στα τρία λίνκια, λέμε!


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

Είναι λειψά, δηλαδή λείπει το μεσαίο κομμάτι που φαγώθηκε κάπου στην πορεία. Μπορούμε να τα βρούμε με αλχημείες, αλλά για να μην ψάχνουμε, καλύτερα να τα διορθώσει ο Αζ, βρίσκοντας τα πλήρη λίνκια στο Ιστορικό του ιστοπλοηγού του.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.medium.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1110:2009-01-08-11-48-03&catid=39:2008-09-01-08-24-09&Itemid=60


http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_25/10/2009_334821

http://newmediacultur.blogspot.com/2009/11/blog-post.html

Συγγνώμη, παιδιά. Δεν μεταφέρθηκαν σωστά.


----------

